# When a graphic artist gets bored...



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

These are just to good not to share  

Click on the pics for a better view, I didn't want to take that much of Shaggy space ​


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Think i know where i wanna go on vacation:


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow, those are all so very cool!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

AMAZING! Did you do those?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

COOL!!! Those are really really great!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The first frog looks kinda like mine. Well, Except for the color and pattern. 
OK it looks nothing like mine. Would that be considered a painted frog. Kind of like the painted fish or turtles?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

No I didn't do those, But I'd like to find out who did


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

I love those!  I've seen them before and they always put a smile on my face! lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Those are fantastic.

No, not a painted frog, an arrow-poison frog, Dendrobates sp. ( or was it Phyllobates? I'll have to look it up. ) Either way, the skull & crossbones is quite fitting.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

lol I've posted some of those before none the less still awsome..


----------

